# My 3d cart



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

You need to start manufacturing because that will sell!!!

Awesome!


----------



## burkhart (Mar 9, 2007)

that is a AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

You have to tell us how you did it.
It looks like you used a golf club cart, but how did you add the bow holder and the seat?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Neat idea I would like to know how you did it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

SHWEEEEEEET ... that is really nice - gotta build me one.


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

outrageous idea...i'd actually even use this in my yard shooting at different yardages...great idea for what to do with my golf card in the off season!


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Great looking rig , should turn some heads at a shoot !!!!!!!


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats freaking sweet


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice. Seen several like that last year. At one shoot there was a group of 3 that were using the same one. They had it set up kinda like a T. On one side was the arrow holder. The other held all 3 bows, they had a strap that was attached to keep the bows from falling off. And, on the bottom where you have the seat, they had a cooler.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

thats cool. definitely post up how you did it


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

can you take a close up of the seat area. please


----------



## timbeaux (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome set-up!!


----------



## tomski007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice idea. Great for flatlands but would not work in the the north Georgia mountains. You would have to add an anchor in these hills.:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

That is awesome ...


----------



## buckrunner34 (Oct 13, 2009)

That is badass man!!


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh great now the range will look like the golf course-will we have to yell FOUR before each shot- really a great Ideal you might want to panten it quick, before someone else makes money on this. make a deer cart/tree stand carrier attachment.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

very sweet!


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

ha ha ha !!! i love that


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

That's one cool idea.Welldone.:rock:


----------



## Hey Iowa (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats cool very well done!!


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

For all that have asked for plans, I don't really have any, just kind of made it. Here are some more pic's that might help.
The seat frame is made out of 1" pvc,( 6 90's and 4' of pipe) $10 +/-. The seat is the cushion off of one of my lock ons. I cut apiece of plywood and bolted it to the frame. The cushion slides on and of just like in the tree stand. The pvc frame is bolted to the cart.
The bow holder is made out of 1/2'' pvc conduit( 2 90's and 2' of pipe) $4 +/-. And it is bolted to the cart. Covered with 1/2" pipe insulation, and some rail coverings off of a ladder stand.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

And to think I get laughed at being a hockey goalie at age 50, playing with kids in there 20's and 30's and they laugh at me for having wheels on my hockey bag. Cart looks good though


----------



## Team4STA (Jul 12, 2010)

alright....now I have got to build one of these........would have been nice today.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I still like it - getting ready to build mine


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

cool!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome idea


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have started mine - should be done with it in the next couple of days


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great job. I am going to make one myself. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> i have started mine - should be done with it in the next couple of days


Post pic's when you get er done, so we can see.


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty slick man great job


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

got mine started. Thanks for the inspiration! I still need to add a seat and a paint job, but I am getting there.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pic without bow so you can see the bow rack


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

burkhart said:


> that is a AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Exactly what I said the moment I saw that thing. I am so stealing that idea.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

bldtrailer said:


> Oh great now the range will look like the golf course-will we have to yell FOUR (FORE) before each shot- really a great Ideal you might want to panten it quick, before someone else makes money on this. make a deer cart/tree stand carrier attachment.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow that is freaken awsome! wish I thought of it. How much does it weigh?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

the carts are light to begin with, and the PVC doesn't add much. it is as light or lighter than pulling the cart with golf clubs on it - I would say lighter.


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great idea but unfortunately the courses I shoot would not lend themselves to dragging a cart around.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

what cart did you use? Im thinking about buying a cheap one but I want to make sure its sturdy enough


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Sturdy is for sure... Not sure the cheap carts will hold alot of weight to add a seat.

I'm mad now because I tossed a good old metal golf cart out 2 years ago because it was cracked where my clubs strapped down.

That'ell learn me to toss junk out.......


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

buckshot087 said:


> what cart did you use? Im thinking about buying a cheap one but I want to make sure its sturdy enough


The cart I used, the name brand is PLAY DAY made in the usa. It's aluminum, light yet sturdy. The hardest part is trying to find a cart.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

I was trying to sell a nice aluminum cart at the flea market but did not sell, now I know what I'm going to do!!!.
Great idea.


----------



## motoXcowboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Where can I buy a pull cart Cheap?
I need one of these.
Great job.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

archers corner said:


> Where can I buy a pull cart Cheap?
> I need one of these.
> Great job.


ask friends if they know where one is .. You are in NC, a golf haven, I am sure you could find one in a yard sale close by. then there is always craigslist

Darien outdoors: the cart I got FREE from my friend had a busted plastic part where the bag strapped to the cart - took it off and started building


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> ask friends if they know where one is .. You are in NC, a golf haven, I am sure you could find one in a yard sale close by. then there is always craigslist
> 
> Darien outdoors: the cart I got FREE from my friend had a busted plastic part where the bag strapped to the cart - took it off and started building


Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

FLbowan, have you tried sitting on your bow cart? I'm about halfway through building my & when I push down the wheels spread apart noticeably which makes me wonder??? I'm thinking of using the shelf only for storing a cooler & accessories.


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Ancient Archer said:


> FLbowan, have you tried sitting on your bow cart? I'm about halfway through building my & when I push down the wheels spread apart noticeably which makes me wonder??? I'm thinking of using the shelf only for storing a cooler & accessories.


Yes, I can set on mine. My cart is real sturdy. When I unfold the legs they lock into place. If you look at the side view of my seat, I built it so most of my wieght is straight down on the base not back toward the wheels. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitchell welty (Jan 22, 2011)

building mine from one of those 3 wheeled runner baby strolers. picked 1 up for allmost 0 at junk store


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Mitchell welty said:


> building mine from one of those 3 wheeled runner baby strolers. picked 1 up for allmost 0 at junk store


Post pic's when your done. Like to see it.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job 
I'm just looking for the older cart type . Going to stop in a local public golf course and ask if they have any old carts for sale


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

archers corner said:


> Great job
> I'm just looking for the older cart type . Going to stop in a local public golf course and ask if they have any old carts for sale


don't know how close you are to Charlotte ... but check this out http://charlotte.craigslist.org/spo/2182231085.html


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks,
I like find one on the old models they used to build, a little stronger for the seat attachment.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

agreed ... don't forget to post pics when you finish


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

FlaBowman said:


> Yes, I can set on mine. My cart is real sturdy. When I unfold the legs they lock into place. If you look at the side view of my seat, I built it so most of my wieght is straight down on the base not back toward the wheels. Hope this helps.


Actually, I think I have the same cart as yours - a Bag Boy. The legs do lock in place when unfolded, but they still spread with a moderate load applied. Perhaps this initial loading is what's needed to "set" the lets solidly. Yet, at 205 lbs. that's still a bit heavy for what was designed to carry a gold bag. I'm building mine without any actual change to the cart so that I can return it to its original configuration should I decide to use it for golf again, or to sell it. I'll have to verify the loading capability when I complete the project. Will post pictures upon completion. This is an excellent project!


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Can do!


----------



## natewat (Feb 18, 2010)

I do not mean to hi-jack the thread, but I have some concerns now...

I was planning on shooting 3D this year for the first time. These "3D Carts" are scaring me a bit. The implication of needing a cart is that there is more time spent waiting in lines than shooting and moving from target to target. If that is the case, 3D would loose its appeal for me entirely. I don't want to wait in long lines. I can do that at the grocery store, WalMart, the bank, or the Dr's Office. 

Please tell me this is not the case!??!


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

I got an idea.If you're worried about the cart not supporting your weight then instead of a seat bolt on a piece of PVC pipe to carry a folding camp chair in.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

shoothathang said:


> I got an idea.If you're worried about the cart not supporting your weight then instead of a seat bolt on a piece of PVC pipe to carry a folding camp chair in.


Actually, I'm building it that way. I decided to have the cart hold two bows and that brings the bows out far enough so that the hanging bows would interfere with a person using the seat. So, I'm lowering the platform to use for a cooler, etc. & will have a swivel tripod seat attached for use when I get tired. ;o)

Under the weather at the moment, but when it's done I'll post pictures.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone have any ideas on how to carry more than one bow? I am trying to figure out how to set it up so that I can carry mine and my kids bows. (3 total) I was thinking more like a shooting rack (the pvc stand up type) where the bow sits stright up and down. This would cause you to loose the seat but have another idea for that.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

matlocc said:


> anyone have any ideas on how to carry more than one bow? I am trying to figure out how to set it up so that I can carry mine and my kids bows. (3 total) I was thinking more like a shooting rack (the pvc stand up type) where the bow sits stright up and down. This would cause you to loose the seat but have another idea for that.


check this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=829937&page=5&highlight=PVC
look at post 148 and see what you think ... there are others out there too - just a place to start


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

matlocc said:


> anyone have any ideas on how to carry more than one bow? I am trying to figure out how to set it up so that I can carry mine and my kids bows. (3 total) I was thinking more like a shooting rack (the pvc stand up type) where the bow sits stright up and down. This would cause you to loose the seat but have another idea for that.


I'm making my cart to carry (2) bows and don't see why you couldn't build one to carry (3). I use 1" electrical PVC conduit throughout. For the "bow carry arms" I use two short lengths (5") of conduit separated by a nipple type connecter & end with a PVC cap. This would keep the bows separate, even after installing a pipe insulation sleeve over the conduit.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Add an attached umbrella for shade and weather protection  If someone has already said that I apologize. I didn't read each post. I just like to look at the pictures. :embara:


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Have a cart for sale, here's the link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1468150&p=1060590067#post1060590067


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool idea, seen it a while ago, still looking for a cheap (free) cart around here. It could be a pain to haul around some of the courses her in Western NC, shoot, you almost can't walk with some of the steep hills!! Still a terrific idea and I'm going to make one.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Darien Outdoors said:


> Sturdy is for sure... Not sure the cheap carts will hold alot of weight to add a seat.
> 
> I'm mad now because I tossed a good old metal golf cart out 2 years ago because it was cracked where my clubs strapped down.
> 
> That'ell learn me to toss junk out.......


Run over to Chestnut Hill and steal one, grab one for me too!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Must be a mid-west, back east thing, never see them here in Ca. Cool though.
Don.


----------

